# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Как научиться радоваться жизни

## JAHolper

Жизнь проходит, а у нас то не так, это не так, в общем разруха. Не удивительно, в жизни не может быть всё гладко, даже самые успешные люди продолжают каждый день преодолевать трудности и решать различные проблемы. Но не становиться же из-за этого чёрствым и злым? Ведь жизнь дана нам чтобы радоваться. Давайте научимся делать это не смотря ни на что, преодолевать все преграды с улыбкой на лице и хорошим настроением в душе.

----------


## Настя

Да, слава Богу, что нам не нужны костыли... А, вообще, я считаю, что в преддверии Нового года нужно особенно тщательно настраиваться на положительный лад. Ведь впереди - ещё один год нашей жизни, и, возможно, он станет самым главным, самым счастливым!

----------


## Роман

Лично для меня жизнь - это движение. Причём, в буквальном смысле. Я не могу представить, насколько тяжело людям, которые лишены возможности передвигаться самостоятельно

----------


## Mouse

Думаю первый шаг - просто оглядеться хорошо, и посмотреть, что мы уже имеем. Научившись ценить это, не возникнет желания неполноценности, постоянной погоней за счастем, так как счастье не определяется набором матереальный благ. Что вас сейчас надо больше всего? .... много вариантов, а вот мне кислород))) Цените моменты!

----------


## Belov

Остановиться, посмотреть на то, что имеешь и возрадоваться

----------

